# Modifiers -79 & -59



## coderknitter (Oct 25, 2016)

Can modifiers -79 and -59 be billed together on the same code? I want to use the -79 to unbundle the global to a previous surgery and the -59 to unbundle the two procedures performed for the second surgery. 
Ex: 67108- LT,58
     66850-LT,79,59
Thanks for your help.


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 25, 2016)

coderknitter said:


> Can modifiers -79 and -59 be billed together on the same code? I want to use the -79 to unbundle the global to a previous surgery and the -59 to unbundle the two procedures performed for the second surgery.
> Ex: 67108- LT,58
> 66850-LT,79,59
> Thanks for your help.



A couple of questions... 

What was the procedure billed previously that created the global period?

And, regarding billing 66850 with 67108, I'm having a difficult time understanding how they would be separate and distinct procedures if they're done on the same eye. I'm not saying it's wrong, I'm just confused because the description for 67108 includes the service that is described in 66850.


----------



## coderknitter (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. The previous surgery that created the global was 67108. My thoughts exactly on unbundling 66850 and 67108 but it was brought to my attention that the decision was made to perform a lensectomy once the surgery was started so it would be appropriate to use a modifier. ?? Modifier -51 was suggested but that didn't seem correct. I was also advised to bill 67108LT,58 and 66850LT,79 to unbundle the global and the two procedures.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 26, 2016)

coderknitter said:


> Thanks for your reply. The previous surgery that created the global was 67108. My thoughts exactly on unbundling 66850 and 67108 but it was brought to my attention that the decision was made to perform a lensectomy once the surgery was started so it would be appropriate to use a modifier. ?? Modifier -51 was suggested but that didn't seem correct. I was also advised to bill 67108LT,58 and 66850LT,79 to unbundle the global and the two procedures.



You are being given incorrect information. You code for what was actually done. If it becomes more extensive than planned and there is a more extensive code, you report the more extensive code. The diallowance of these codes in the same eye are discussed in the NCCI Manual



> CHAPTER VIII
> SURGERY:  ENDOCRINE, NERVOUS, EYE AND OCULAR ADNEXA, AND AUDITORY SYSTEMS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coderknitter (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you Danskangel1313 and CodingKing. I appreciate your input and the clarification very much.


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 27, 2016)

Just to be clear - this is for the other eye, not the same one as before, correct? I assume as much, but just wanted to make sure nothing was missed.


----------

